# EJB Business Schnittstellen



## kossy (10. Apr 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bzgl. der Schnittstellen (egal ob Local, oder Remote), die mir der EJB Container (z.B. der vom JBoss Applikationsserver) automatisch zu meinen Java Beans deklariert. Um ehrlich zu sein ist es eher eine theoretische und technische Frage.

Wie genau kann ich mir diese erzeugte Schnittstelle (die ja in EJB 3.1. per Annotation vom EJB Container erzeugt wird)vorstellen?

Ist das eine Art Klasse / Objekt, über das beliebige Clientaufrufe weiter an die Bean delegiert werden? Wenn das ein Objekt ist, hält das dann eine Art Liste von Beanobjekten vor, über die iteriert wird?

Danke schön für die Hilfe !

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (10. Apr 2012)

Bei EJB's spielt der EJB-Container die Entscheidende Rolle. Dieser hat die Hoheit über die EJB Instanzen.

Das was du zwangsläufig bekommst sind Proxys die auf den EJB-Container verweisen, der dann entsprechende Aufrufe an die EJB Instanzen weiterleitet.


----------



## kossy (10. Apr 2012)

Hallo !

Aber gibt es nicht auch innerhalb des EJB Containers explizit Schnittstellen, die auf die Instanzen der EJB verweisen? Und hier ist die Frage (wenn es diese gibt), was die genau abbilden? Sind das Objekte?

Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (10. Apr 2012)

Interfaces haben keine Attribute in Java.

Wieso sollte eine EJB überhaupt wissen, welche Beans sie hat?

Bist du dir sicher, dass du das Thema an sich begriffen hast? Gibt es hier keine Möglichkeit für dich im Internet zu recherschieren? Oder mal ein Buch dazu zu öffnen? Oder es mal selber zu implementieren?


----------

